# Opinion welcome!



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

This is for the GSD experts; give me your opinions about Tyson! He is a rescue, what kind of GSD does he look like? I know that there is multiple lines ...that is why im curious,  tia 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

He looks to be a bi-color working line dog. Love his coloring!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Very representative of the breed!.....nice looking dog!


----------

